# Creamy Mexican Crockpot Chicken (Light)



## AnnieDrews (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a recipe I tried this weekend. We used it to make soft tacos. Please see the notes at the bottom of the recipe. It can really be tailored to your personal taste. It just happens to be low cal and low fat! Enjoy!
*************************************************
Creamy Mexican Crockpot Chicken

1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breast
1 small onion, diced
½ cup salsa
1 bag frozen corn (I used half bag)
1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can Rotel tomatoes and chilies
Chili powder, salt and pepper to taste
½ block light cream cheese

Put chicken in crock pot, cover with all ingredients except cream cheese. Cook 3-4 hours on high or 7-8 hours on low. Shred chicken and mix back in with light cream cheese until melted. Cook 15-20 min. until heated.
Serve as soft tacos (with lettuce, tomato, cheese, cilantro, onion, etc.) or over rice.

6 servings
181 cal./2 g. fat/24 carbs/17 g. protein/5 g. fiber (Unsure of accuracy on these.)

_NOTES: Recipe is as originally copied. It makes much more than 6 servings. I would use an envelope of taco seasoning instead of chili powder, salt and pepper. Maybe use less onion and add a clove or two of garlic, minced. Also, stir in some chopped cilantro at the end._


----------

